# Fiat ducato hub cap



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a spare hub cap for a Fiat Ducato 2010?

Ours shot off on a bend and despite a long search in the wooded area we never found it

The van has only been registered for 10 months and we don't really want to replace the other three

would be happy to pay for it

Alternatively does anyone know where we could purchase a new one without having to buy four?

Aldra


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*ebay*

Hi,
Plenty on ebay both small "hub" type and full wheel dish

Regards Ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

do you know what wheel size it is.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Aldra.
I have three spares for the 16" wheels like this................ Ray.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Fiat sell them individually.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Addie said:


> Fiat sell them individually.


So do I but much cheaper.

Ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I can't help in locating a replacement but I can offer the tip of using cable ties through hub cap and wheel - a cheap fix can prevent the need for an expensive replacement.

Also not a bad idea when renting a self drive car - the insurance doesn't always cover the loss of hub caps and, lose one - pay for a set.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for that Tony

Passed on to Albert, at least the other three will be safe 8O

Watched it roll but could not find it in the undergrowth!!!

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

come on aldra what wheel size. :lol: :lol: I may have what you need.
  

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_I may have what you need. _

Promises, promises:lol: :lol: :lol:

Cabby I've sent him out in the pouring rain to measure it

The tyre has R15 CP on it,The red fiat emblem in the middle and I think it is 15

Ray thanks but they are not like yours

Aldra


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*ebay*

Hi,
At least 6 on ebay but at £25/£30 delivered I would get a cheaper aftermarket set of four and sell the three for £25 each if this is the going rate for genuine Fiat trims

Regards Ray


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*How about?*

Hi - I will sell you one off my van for £25 then I will sell the others for £25 each - £100 for a set of wheel trims!!!!! Oh what joy that's at least 25 bottles of not to bad wine over here or 50 over there

Good Luck Ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-F...heels_tyre_Trims_Trims_ET&hash=item3cc2e19be0

is it the same as this one.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes cabby

That's the one

Aldra


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*same as*

Hi,
Same as mine - £25 if collected 
Option one is choose your own at Scarisbrick or option two pick up from my mums at Urmston
I'l drink to that
Ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes I have one of those at the back of the garage, but you are a long way away from me.airstream offer sounds good if that is close to you.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi ray

Will pm you, 

Happy to collect it from you, its a nice run out

Aldra


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*ok*

Ok Aldra,

I will go out and give the van a wash

All the trims are in good condition but you can pick your favourite - I do have five on my van so it wont look to untidy with one missing

Regards Ray


----------

